# Roamio Plus w/ Lifetime



## RoscoPSK (Feb 15, 2005)

Long time lurker, first time poster; I just put my Roamio Plus w/ Lifetime up on eBay.

I don't have enough posts yet to add a link, but it's item 291642522674


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Direct link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/291642522674*

Good luck. (Very nice auction listing; informative and organized.)


----------



## RoscoPSK (Feb 15, 2005)

...and it's sold already.

Thanks, krkaufman!


----------



## boyet_m (May 26, 2014)

Missed the auction. Looking for one.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

boyet_m said:


> Missed the auction. Looking for one.


You could try your luck with TiVo Sales; I've heard tell of some people getting the following deals even without being existing customers....


 said:


> *Existing Customers* (TiVo DVR owner seemingly of any duration) are eligible for the "loyalty" special; meaning...
> 
> $400 4-tuner base Roamio (new), with All-In/Lifetime service included
> $600 6-tuner Roamio Pro (new), with All-In/Lifetime service included
> ...


----------



## boyet_m (May 26, 2014)

krkaufman said:


> You could try your luck with TiVo Sales; I've heard tell of some people getting the following deals even without being existing customers....


Thanks! I will definitely try my luck then. I would love to snatch that Roamio Pro All In deal.


----------



## mbkintner (Oct 5, 2015)

boyet_m said:


> Thanks! I will definitely try my luck then. I would love to snatch that Roamio Pro All In deal.


It does happen. I'm one of those people that got the lifetime deal on a Pro without being a customer at the time. All I did was call in and politely and honestly explain the situation then made my request. Good luck.


----------



## boyet_m (May 26, 2014)

mbkintner said:


> It does happen. I'm one of those people that got the lifetime deal on a Pro without being a customer at the time. All I did was call in and politely and honestly explain the situation then made my request. Good luck.


Thanks for the info. Indeed, good things happen to those who ask.


----------



## genius069 (Jan 6, 2016)

mbkintner said:


> It does happen. I'm one of those people that got the lifetime deal on a Pro without being a customer at the time. All I did was call in and politely and honestly explain the situation then made my request. Good luck.


I tried 3 separate times and no luck. Did you say anything about reading about it online, from a friend etc? Some tips would be nice.


----------

